# Feeling Faint With BM's



## Ilovum (Nov 8, 2006)

I know this might sound weird, but I'd like to know what's causing it. For most of my life that I can remember and more so now. I'll get this terrible cramping in my lower intestines that feels like a contraction. When I sit down to go the bathroom, it takes forever and these cramps continue. If I don't fan myself, I'll feel like I'm going to black out (sometimes). Then once the b.m. passes, I feel fine. Does anyone experience this or know what causes it?

I think it may have to do with eating onions or certain seasonings...


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds like a vaso vagal nerve response, maybe a result of irritable bowel or a similar intestinal issue?


----------



## Crisstiana (Jan 18, 2007)

Feeling faint while straining to have a bowel movement is uncommon but not rare. It is usually due to stimulation of the vagus nerve that results in a temporary drop in heart rate and reduced blood flow to the brain.
...

From Merck: Fainting

...Fainting may occur if the vagus nerve, which supplies the neck, chest, and intestine, is stimulated. When stimulated, the vagus nerve slows the heart. Such stimulation also causes nausea and cool, clammy skin. This type of fainting is called vasovagal (vasomotor) syncope. The vagus nerve is stimulated by pain (such as intestinal cramps), fear, other distress (such as that due to the sight of blood), vomiting, a large bowel movement, and urination. Fainting during or immediately after urination is called micturition syncope. Rarely, vigorous swallowing causes fainting due to stimulation of the vagus nerve.

Fainting may also occur if straining reduces the amount of blood flowing back to the heart. Fainting due to coughing (cough syncope) usually results from such straining. Fainting after urination (micturition syncope) or after a bowel movement is partly due to straining (in addition to stimulation of the vagus nerve). Older men who must strain to empty their bladder because of a large prostate gland are particularly susceptible. Fainting when lifting weights (weight lifter's syncope) results from the strain of trying to lift or push heavy weights without breathing adequately during the exercise....

...

From MayoClinic.Com: Vasovagal syncope (fainting)

Syncope (commonly referred to as fainting) is a loss of consciousness that occurs when you experience a significant reduction of blood flow to your brain. Fainting is often caused by a significant drop in blood pressure or from a very slow heart rate. The result is a sudden reduction of blood flow to your brain, causing you to lose consciousness....The most common cause of fainting is due to vasovagal syncope. Vasovagal syncope is triggered by a stimulus that results in an exaggerated and inappropriate response in the part of your nervous system that regulates involuntary body functions, including heart rate and blood flow (autonomic nervous system). When some sort of stimulus triggers this exaggerated response, both your heart rate and blood pressure drop, quickly reducing blood flow to your brain and leading to loss of consciousness. A person who has fainted due to vasovagal syncope recovers quickly, usually within seconds or a few minutes.

Common triggers of vasovagal syncope include standing for long periods, dehydration, the sight of blood, coughing, urination, having a bowel movement and emotional distress.

...

From Fairview Health Systems: Fainting (syncope)

...A common type of fainting is called vasovagal syncope. It can happen when you take a deep breath and push down but don't allow yourself to breathe out. You may do this, for example, when you urinate or have a bowel movement or when you cough hard or long. Vasovagal syncope can also occur if you stand in one place for too long. Before you faint, you may feel giddy, lightheaded, or flushed. The fainting is caused by nerve impulses that slow the heart rate. As a result, the heart temporarily pumps less blood to the brain. This is the most common cause of fainting in healthy young adults....


----------



## Susana (Feb 26, 2002)

Ilovum-my dh suffers from this as well! He just passed out in February...it was brought on by dehydration from having the flu. It happened last year too, for the same reason. It always freaks me out when he passes out.

Crisstiana-thank you for all that info-it was all great and provided me some relief!


----------

